# Ultra Racing Bars



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I now have 3 of 4 UR bars installed on my 2011 ECO 6M. The front strut tower bar, the lower rear 2 pt and the front lower 4 point have all been installed. I hope to be adding the rear tower bar soon, was waiting for my cargo net hooks to install at the same time. Just a heads up, as the front 4 pt requires minor modification to the front under engine aero panel as well as each of the side aero panels. The other issue with the 4 pt was the mid pipe cat was resting on the brace, so my installer had to add some spacers to drop the brace to make it clear the cat. All is good and the car feels awsome. Much more road feel, more solid taking bumps. The car feels less laid back and more involving. Pictures of installed bars.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Nice, I got the rear lower bar and rear strut bar on the way right now. Excited to see how it feels. Curious how much the front lower adds. What's the blue wiring running off the negative terminal?

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Blue wiring is a grounding kit, I had installed awhile back. Seemed to make a slight improvement in driveability. Picked up on the idea from a GTO forum I also belong to. As far as the front lower, it seems to give better road feel to the steering from my 30 or so miles of driving with it.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Ya I figured but I had to double check haha.

Cool maybe that will be after the front upper. So what exactly did you have to modify on the Aero panels?

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I plan on doing an oil change this weekend. I will take the camera under with me and get some shots. I took my Cruze to a shop that I have used in the past (that specializes in Euro cars and Porsches), when I had a Porsche 944. They do nice work.


----------



## Throwdown (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for pressing the review, bars look great


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Here is the mod that needs to be done to the front (under engine) aero panel on both sides for the front four point UR lower Bar.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

That doesn't look bad. Looks like less work than the rear upper brace with cutting the side pieces of the trunk.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Hammer47 (Oct 11, 2012)

Has anyone installed the upper rear yet? I just put the front upper on and it made a big diff cornering. I'd like to add the rear upper too.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I have installed the upper and lower rear, it feels like it tightened the rear end up quite a bit, and just feels in general less loose and floatey. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Jdpuller (Mar 11, 2013)

My rear brace


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

this is what I need, beautiful man!!




Jdpuller said:


> My rear brace


----------

